# Powered Fosgate Sub wired to Base audio



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

You'll need a speaker wire to RCA interface that is compatible with a late model GM radio.

Or you can upgrade to an aftermarket headunit with preouts.


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

There are no easy ways of doing this since there are no speakers in the hatch. I have the same car and I had to run RCA wires with a LOC from behind the radio. Power and ground are easy since the battery is in the trunk. HTH.


----------

